# moving to South Africa



## moggy_11 (Apr 8, 2015)

which is the best company to send my personal thing though, from USA to South Africa?
I lived in South Africa from the 70's and my children, grandchildren and great grandchildren still live there . Many thanks for any helpful information
Moggy_11


----------



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

We used crown relocations from UK know they do Oz .check they do USA as they were brill


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Do subscribe to the facebook group return to SA, many people are returning from all over world particularly the UK and have used many companies to move their household goods.


----------



## soodsahil (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi! I am working in a company who want me to deploy in South Africa, and I take this as a fruitful step in my life. The problem is I have a record of minor Assault and trespassing in United states which was a result of a 1 min fight with a friend during a party. Abiding the law at united states I took responsibility of my actions plead guilty for it. I didnt serve the jail, I paid the fine and the charges are closed. I dont have any pending charges on me. Now I am not sure how much would it affect me to get a Business visa or Intra-company work visa and if so what are the remedies for it. I have never ever had even a traffic ticket in my 28 years of age. I really want to move on in life and get myself together.


----------



## BillzBond (Jun 2, 2015)

All the moving associations gave are solid also fast directed by the expert driver. Need moving company quotes? Yes we are having an answer for your issue.! least luxurious moving .! instant-moving-quote .com


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

soodsahil said:


> Hi! I am working in a company who want me to deploy in South Africa, and I take this as a fruitful step in my life. The problem is I have a record of minor Assault and trespassing in United states which was a result of a 1 min fight with a friend during a party. Abiding the law at united states I took responsibility of my actions plead guilty for it. I didnt serve the jail, I paid the fine and the charges are closed. I dont have any pending charges on me. Now I am not sure how much would it affect me to get a Business visa or Intra-company work visa and if so what are the remedies for it. I have never ever had even a traffic ticket in my 28 years of age. I really want to move on in life and get myself together.


Hi Soodsahil, 

That shouldn't be a problem. They are strict against people with more serious crimes such as murder, terrorist activities, rape, money laundering and drugs. 
You have to present a police clearance/record for the application for every country you have lived in for longer than a year.


----------

